# Ich brach mir bei einem Unfall das Bein



## K2R

Hola a todoas:

Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:

Ich brach mir bei einem Unfall das Bein:

1) Perdí la pierna en un accidente. 
2) Me perdí la pierna en un accidente.
3) Se me rompió la pierna en un accidente.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> Hola a todoas:
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Ich brach mir bei einem Unfall das Bein:
> 
> 1) Perdí la pierna en un accidente.
> 2) Me perdí la pierna en un accidente.
> 3) Se me rompió la pierna en un accidente.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



*Me rompí la pierna en un accidente*.

Ya que usas el verbo romper (brehen-brach-gebrohen).


----------



## Dudu678

_Perder la pierna_ bedeutet normalerweise, dass das Bein amputiert wird.


----------



## K2R

Me he equivocado. Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:

Ich brach mir bei einem Unfall das Bein:

1) Rompí la pierna en un accidente.
2) Me rompí la pierna en un accidente.
3) Se me rompió  la pierna en un accidente.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

K2R said:


> Ich brach mir bei einem Unfall das Bein:
> 
> 1) Rompí la pierna en un accidente.
> 2) Me rompí la pierna en un accidente.
> 3) Se me rompió  la pierna en un accidente.


----------



## K2R

¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible:

La pierna se me rompió en un accidente.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Ja, das ist wie der Satz Nummer drei.


----------



## K2R

Dudu678 said:


> Ja, das ist wie der Satz Nummer drei.


 
Vielen Dank!!


----------

